# Wheelchair-bound Canadian man shot by Texas police



## CougarKing (24 Nov 2009)

This happened last Friday:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/cbc/091124/canada/canada_newbrunswick_nb_texas_shooting_fredericton630



> A Fredericton man in a wheelchair was shot and killed by police last Friday outside a motel in Texas.
> 
> Andrew Reid, 37, was shot by a police officer in the small west Texas city of Fort Stockton where he was staying. The Texas Rangers state police have been brought in to investigate.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2009)

It'll be interesting to see what his tox screen shows...was going to say something disdainful about the abilities of the two deputies concerned, but will reserve judgement since I wasn't there.

MM


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2009)

“He ended up getting one of the officer’s guns and fired one round off,” Harris said. “It was lucky it didn’t hit anybody. The scuffle went on ... (and) he had the gun stuck in one of the officer’s belly, fixing to pull the trigger when the officer shot him.”


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Nov 2009)

Suicide by cop?


----------



## armyvern (26 Nov 2009)

Just reading his 'blog' ...

quite the ironic post by him here ...



> Wednesday, Sept 23, 2009 20:22
> 
> The only swine shot I'm taking is over my dead body. For ye with ears to hear, voila: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH8O-wUpuyw



Gentlemen, I think we have a BINGO!!

 :-X


----------

